# Roland VP300 Beeping Error



## dyesuber (Jul 23, 2009)

SO I just got a used Roland VP300 and I was mid cleaning when I got the following error. Its after closing and the beeping is driving me nuts and I hope I am not damaging the printer.

I see the following on the screen:

1l 2 3 4

and the 2 is flashing to a letter C

What can I do? Can I turn it off? What does it mean?

HELP!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I am replacing my post with what Nick and Spiderx1 stated. I miss read what was going on.
Here is what is going on:
[1 2 3 4 ]
Only a small amount of ink remains. Replace the cartridg
indicated by the flashing number with a new cartridge.
The line shows you how much ink - the C tells you Cyan. Hit enter and the machine will continue. You need to have on hand a back-up for if you start printing the machine will stop at that point and if you are there you can replace and should be fine - if not and the ink dries you will see the band between spots. 

The VP does not carry cleaning solution, so it cleans the heads and lines by pushing ink through the system. When your machine went to do the cleaning your cyan was (is) low.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

dyesuber said:


> SO I just got a used Roland VP300 and I was mid cleaning when I got the following error. Its after closing and the beeping is driving me nuts and I hope I am not damaging the printer.
> 
> I see the following on the screen:
> 
> ...


It sounds like you need to replace the #2 cartridge. It may be out of ink.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Number 2 cart is low or out of ink, C=Cyan. For sure.
If you were in the middle of a print the printing would stopped when cart replaced the printing would resume where it stopped and you should lose nothing.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Beat me to it! The cartridge is empty. If the cartridge is not empty then it is most likely that the lever mechanism that senses the cartridge is stuck. Try replacing the cartridge first.


----------



## dyesuber (Jul 23, 2009)

I was out of ink in my cartridge 2, Cyan....

DOH! 

Im a NEWB....

Thanks! No more incessant infernal beeping!

DyeSuber


----------



## K Chez (Jun 11, 2008)

Do you have the manual for this machine? If not, go to Roland's site and down load it-it will make life easier.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Check your ink.


----------

